# changing pump and stock?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i have a 500 that has a wood pump and wood stock. i was looking to change them to some black ones that the stock has a handle. i was told that the pump part is hard to change and that i would have to change the whole thing. has any one does this ? or should i just take it to a gun shop.

this is what i have 


this is what i want


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Easy to replace both... with no gunsmithing needed. I took my Rem 870 apart to get hydro dipped and took maybe 5 minutes.

Magpul makes a new Moss 500 kit that's real nice, or you can look into pistol grip types.

Here's my Rem 870 with lightening hydro transfer finish...









Close up..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Look up a YouTube disassembly video to see how easy it is. The only part that may be an issue is the lock ring on the inside of the pump rails... if you've never taken it apart on an older shotgun, it may be very tight. They sell a special tool just for loosening this part... but I've used a set of needle nose pliers and had no issues.

Good luck.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i just got some stuff dipped on my saiga and im not sure if its going to hold up good. i was not to happy with the way it looked. it looked like they did not clean it very good when they dipped it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, you have to sandblast it real good then sand parts smooth (by hand) before priming... otherwise the paint won't bond well. A good auto clear coat ensures a long lasting finish.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

im going to talk to a gun shop before i do any thing because one video i seen said that it will not work on a 500A and mine is a 500A. it said the one tube was bigger.

found this Note: Synthetic forends on newer, post 2009 Mossberg 500A cannot be replaced because action bars are attached to the forend.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*parts*

i ordered this and i talked to one place to dip the wood part black.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

changed it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

got the pump part changed for 35.00 at gun shop


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i added that heat shield and i think im done with it.


----------

